# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > تغطيات شبكة الناصرة الثقافية >  >  تغطية عقد قران جاسم أحمد آل هزيم

## شبكة الناصرة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ أَنْ خَلَقَ لَكُم مِّنْ أَنفُسِكُمْ أَزْوَاجًا لِّتَسْكُنُوا إِلَيْهَا وَجَعَلَ بَيْنَكُم مَّوَدَّةً وَرَحْمَةً إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ ) 

عائلة آل هزيم تغطية عقد قرآن 

♥ جاسم ♥ 

◊ اليـــوم : يوم الجمعة ليلة السبت .

◊ التاريخ : 22 رجب 1432هـ الموافق 24 جون لعام 2011م

• شبكة الناصرة الثقافية •

تهنئ وتبارك للعريس وتتمنى له حياة سعيدة

تغطية كاملة وحصرية فقط على شبكة الناصرة الثقافية

*




 

 

 

 

 

 



 

*يتبع ..
*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

*يتبع ..*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

*



















هناك المزيد من الصور .. 

ربما سوف اقوم بوضعها في مابعد ..

وفي الختام ادعوا الله إن يتمم عليهم بخير ..

وبالتوفيق ..

كل المودة*

----------


## أموله

*اللهمَ صليْ على محمد وال محمدِ
الله يبإركِ ليهمَ يأرب ..
اتم اللهِ لهم بخـير ..
ودي ~*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

ألف ألف ألف مبروك اخونا امير منك المال ومنها العيالتتهنى يارب وخبر جد جد افرحني مشكور شبووك ع التغطية المميزة ودامت الافراح عامرة بدياركم

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 
الف الف مبرووك الخطوبه
وربي يتمم لهم ع خير 

شبوك ..
يعطيك العافيه عالتغطية 
تصوير مميز كالعادة 
ودي ..


*

----------


## فرح

اللهم صل على محمدوآل محمد
وعجل فرجهم وارحمنا بهم ياكريم
الف مــــــــــبروووووك لك امير العاشقين (جـــــــاســـم )
الخطوووبه وعقبااال الفرحه الكبيييره 
خبببببر كتيييير سعيييد .ربي يسعدك ويوفقك ويهنيك يااااااارب
حيااااه سعيييده ..
وتهنئه الى عاااائلة آل هزيم 
يسلموووو شبكة 
موفقييين

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
وألف مبروك عقد القران
وعقبال الزواج إن شاء الله*

----------

